# Will BMW Apps / iDrive work with Galaxy S2 with Spotify/Rdio/MOG...?



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm buying a new BMW 328i Convertible with the iDrive - I really want to use it with my Rdio subscription which offers music on demand (but would switch to Spotify, MOG or another music on demand service if these are the only ones that are compatible).

I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 (Skyrocket). I know this phone is compatible with Bluetooth for this car - this I'm not presuming this means the apps package works with it.

Note:
- I don't care about Pandora (I want music on demand - so I can choose to play specific tracks)
- I don't care about playing tracks that I've ripped and copied to the Galaxy's local storage
- I may one day switch phones, but not for the foreseeable future

If anyone has got this working / can confirm either way this would be immensely useful as I'm finalizing the car's spec shortly. Interested in understanding:
- can you navigate playlists/tracks
- do you see cover art, track name

Thanks. Hoping one of you already knows.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BMW Apps only works with the iPhone right now. No Android support yet.



ixsomerset said:


> I'm buying a new BMW 328i Convertible with the iDrive - I really want to use it with my Rdio subscription which offers music on demand (but would switch to Spotify, MOG or another music on demand service if these are the only ones that are compatible).
> 
> I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 (Skyrocket). I know this phone is compatible with Bluetooth for this car - this I'm not presuming this means the apps package works with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpawmoses (Oct 5, 2008)

+1, I ask the salesman why & he replied that most BMW owners had I-Phones. I don't believe that & suspect that the I-Drive is designed by Apple.
David


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

grandpawmoses said:


> +1, I ask the salesman why & he replied that most BMW owners had I-Phones. I don't believe that & suspect that the I-Drive is designed by Apple.
> David


Your salesman is mis-informed - Android has overtaken iOS in the United States:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/0...s-to-61-in-the-u-s-during-q1-ios-drops-to-29/

iOS: 29%
Android: 61%

It's not from Apple - it is manufactured by Becker, utilizing the QNX [=Unix derivative] operating system.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IDrive

However there is an Apple connection - the speech recognition is provided by Nuance, which also provides the speech recognition for Apple's Siri.

If designed correctly the iDrive should have APIs (function calls) that make it agnostic to whether it's a Blackberry, Android or iOS that is connected.


----------

